
The easiest way (by far) to build a real React and Firebase web app - pavlov
https://hackernoon.com/the-easiest-way-by-far-to-build-a-real-react-firebase-web-app-5dc6fa6f1b61
======
pavlov
I wrote the Firebase plugin for React Studio discussed here, so I'd be happy
to answer any questions.

